# Original Christmas Classics Anniversary Edition - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I haven't seen these old classics in many years. I will have to check this out now that they are available on blu ray.


----------

